

Privat DE Mail - vinceleo
http://privatdemail.net/en/

======
wc-
I like what they are attempting to do, but without any validation that what
Privat claims is true (no logs, encrypted info, etc), isn't it possible this
is just some honeypot and all your data is vulnerable?

